# Any mac users? Please help me make tivo daily call over network



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I have just collected my TiVo (via eBay)

This is the info the previous owner gave me:

IP 10.0.0.50 
Subnet mask 255.255.255 
Gatway 10.0.0.1 

Tivo web is configured on port 8090



I have :

A MacBook Pro

An iBook (ethernet connection to NOW Wireless Broadband service)



The MacBook Pro is connected to the internet via the iBook (i.e. on the iBook I went into System Preferences and turned on 'internet sharing' - I created a wirless network... then my MacBook Pro joined the network)


Now ... there's a little ethernet wire sticking out of the back of the tivo. I plugged it into the MacBook Pro.. and erm... I am totally confused. I don't know what to do! (I am think when it comes to this sort of stuff.. )

please please help me out..


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Here are some photos of the setup:

http://homepage.mac.com/ash.morgan/PhotoAlbum2.html

(it's easier to explain using photos)


----------



## LeeK (Oct 30, 2001)

I have a similar setup in as much as I have a wireless network (mix of iMac G5 and various laptops running XP).

What I would suggest is that you invest in a Wireless Ethernet Bridge - I use the Netgear WGE101. You plug your TiVo into this and essientially end up with a wirelessly connected TiVo.

I am not sure from your post if/what security you are using on your wirless network but you may need to configure the network to allow the WGE101 access.

You may also need to configure any firewall's you have to open the port number used by TiVoweb in you configuration.

What you need to know is how your Apple's are connected to your internet provider? Do you use a USB modem or a router or is your provider wireless only?


Regards,

Lee


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

LeeK said:


> I have a similar setup in as much as I have a wireless network (mix of iMac G5 and various laptops running XP).
> 
> What I would suggest is that you invest in a Wireless Ethernet Bridge - I use the Netgear WGE101. You plug your TiVo into this and essientially end up with a wirelessly connected TiVo.
> 
> ...


Re - security - I have setup a password (WEP key?) - I need to type this in on the MacBook Pro before it joins the network

I am connected using www.now.com - ethernet connection to a special modem which works over the 3g network (or something like that). I use PPoE...

thanks a lot for the advice. Maybe I should pop down to Maplins or pc world and buy the cheapest router that will do the trick


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

A simple ethernet switch should do it, Maplins have them for very little money. If you go to PC World, I think they sell Netgear switches, you probably don't need the Gigabit one, but I don't think it's much more than the 10/100 one and includes a bit of future proofing. I have one and it works fine.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

Jo.Cassady said:


> This is the info the previous owner gave me:
> 
> IP 10.0.0.50
> Subnet mask 255.255.255
> ...


This part concerned me... That IP is for his network, not yours... so if your network is configured differently, then the tivo or the network will need to be changed to suit...

personally I would set the tivo to obtain ip by dhcp and then set it an ip in the router, but since I don't have my tivo connected to my network I can't say more than that...


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

You can set you MacBook's ethernet up to 'Manually' with an IP address of IP 10.0.0.51 and a Subnet mask 255.255.255.0

You should then be able to FTP into the TiVo using a standard FTP program (CyberDuck is free) and have a look around. Or using the terminal, type 'telnet 10.0.1.50' and then any other commands will go to the TiVo. Try 'ls' for a directory list. To change the network settings of the TiVo (if you need to) 'cd /sbin' (change to the sbin directory) and then './nic_config_tivo' and follow the instructions. Then 'reboot' to, err, reboot the TiVo.

If you learn anything that could be useful for other Mac users in this situation, could you post it at the forum linked in my sig?


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I think I see the problem.

According to this - it says It is connected to the internet via built in ETHERNET! It isn't - it is (or should be) connected to the internet via AIPORT! It is connected to *TiVo* via built in ethernet.










..so should I change any of these:


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Also, as my iBook is behaving like the router (get the internet PPoE over ethernet) and shares the internet connection using airport.. can I use a wireless bridge? or is that something different?


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Anndra said:


> A simple ethernet switch should do it, Maplins have them for very little money. If you go to PC World, I think they sell Netgear switches, you probably don't need the Gigabit one, but I don't think it's much more than the 10/100 one and includes a bit of future proofing. I have one and it works fine.


Can I use this switch: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=43530&criteria=switch&doy=3m6

So let me get this right... the switch will connect the MacBook Pro and the Tivo

In turn, the MacBook Pro is connected through airport (i.e. wirelessly) to my iBook. my iBook is connected to the internet (via ethernet - PPoE )


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

..and another option I've thought of.. is using dialup

The seller says that the modem works - but the networking software would have to be removed from the tivo first..


...my iBook has a modem.. could I connect to the internet through the modem (albeit very slowly) .. then connect the ethernet cable sticking out the back of the tivo into my ibook's ethernet port...

.. would this work?

(I realise this is not idea, but I want to start using this TiVo.. and is it can't get Listings/TV schedules .. i can't use it at all)


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but,

If you're connecting your TiVo directly to your laptop with a network cable, you'll need to use a Crossover cable rather than a normal cable...


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Paperface said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but,
> 
> If you're connecting your TiVo directly to your laptop with a network cable, you'll need to use a Crossover cable rather than a normal cable...


Thanks for that

No it hasn't been mentioned - the wire sticks out the back of the tivo... so I guess my best option is to buy a switch? (as others have suggested)

the only problem is .. the switch can't connect to the internet.. it must be through the laptop (because of special PPoE settings to access Now Broadband..)

At the moment I can either use a Sony Windows Xp laptop (though I'm selling that soon) or my Apple Laptop... (which connects via broadband, not dialup)

Can I use this switch? http://www.broadbandstuff.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=113

Also, PC World are selling a Wireless Netgear Router for £55 - it's a web deal. (Does this have a switch built in ?)

Maybe I should go for that.. though I am very short of cash at the minute..


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Go for the NetGear Wireless Router - that will solve the broadband internet and switch issues that you have. 

The Wireless Router will provide IP addressing for your Mac and your TiVo (unless its on a fixed IP address, but thats ok - no need to worry)

You should, in theory be able to plug-n-go.

I have a power MAC, iMac and iBook all running on my network along with my TiVo. Using a neat piece of software called TiVoTool I can download programs to DVD, directly to my iPod or stream recorded/live TV to any of my macs.

Windows Shmindows !!


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Paperface said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but,
> 
> If you're connecting your TiVo directly to your laptop with a network cable, you'll need to use a Crossover cable rather than a normal cable...


Only if you are connecting it to the PC, recent Macs can handle either.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Go for the NetGear Wireless Router - that will solve the broadband internet and switch issues that you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks - that made me laugh

PCWorld are doing a web price fo £45 for NETGEAR WGR614

Details here: http://www.savastore.com/productinf...=Savastore&product_id=10268165&pid=45&tid=279

I've actually relisted the TiVo on eBay - I've kind of given up. I'm hopeless with computers and stuff.

I move into a new flat next Monday (with a different internet connection)

I'll buy the router, and have one last try of setting it up. If it doesn't work, I guess I'll just sell it.

it's a shame - I was really looking forward to tivo


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't bin it just yet... Nirvana is only a few steps away...


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I have an update on the broadband where I am moving to:

I pay £20 a month to share an 8 meg connection (between the entire building - hundreds of students!! what a rip off).

Oh well. 

I can still go ahead and buy that netgear router.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

PcWorld sell this model for £55 (if you pay over the web)

http://www.broadbandstuff.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=81

Netgear WGT624 108mbps Wireless Router

(for some reason I can't post a direct link to the pcworld website)

I'll just connect the TiVo using ethernet, and my iBook and macbook Pro using airport extreme (wirelessly)

there's a review of the item here: http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/networking/0,39023965,39118460,00.htm

You guys seem to suggest Netgear.. so I'll go with that


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Oooh this sounds like its going to be a barrel of laughs!
Sharing a connection with other people... hmm wonder whats at the other end? Another router? Wonder what net/subnet its going to be on.. blah blah blah...
You're better off not buying anything until you get to your new place and findout what the connection details are.
Best Safe Than Stoney Broke


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Oooh this sounds like its going to be a barrel of laughs!
> Sharing a connection with other people... hmm wonder whats at the other end? Another router? Wonder what net/subnet its going to be on.. blah blah blah...
> You're better off not buying anything until you get to your new place and findout what the connection details are.
> Best Safe Than Stoney Broke


I am having some serious regrets about moving there now. £140 a week! They had the cheek to say broadband is going up to £20/month. They I asked them & they admitted it was a shared connection!!!! That is sly!

but it DOES have a phone line.

I got a buy-it-now offer of £350 cash from a guy on ebay (I paid £360 for it). So I guess I can use the money to buy a Tivo with a normal phone connection 
(which is £5 a month and I assume 0800 calls are free!)

(The hard part is buying a tivo .. and collecting in person)


----------

